# Bug mémo vocal [urgent]



## Manulina (20 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai eu un énorme bug à le dictaphone de mon Ipod Touch.
Je suis actuellement étudiante en Master, je dois donc rédiger un mémoire , et j'ai réalisé un interview. Cependant j'ai 2 mémos, un est long de 37min et l'autre de 12 min.
Je n'ai aucun mal à lire celui de 12 min, cependant celui de 37 Min, et il dure bien 37 min selon le magnéto ne contient que 5 min accessible.

Comme vous avez pu le voir, c'est pour un mémoire, donc urgent et important. Je suis sous Windows 7, je n'ai pas la possibilité de m'acheter Diskaid et Iexplorer ne marche pas.
Merci de m'aider au plus vite, je désespère. Je voudrais juste pouvoir écouter pour retranscrire ...

Merci


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2012)

Et sur ton iPod, il est également tronqué ?


----------



## quark67 (21 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, que se passe-t-il si tu essaye d'envoyer le mémo sonore par email (bouton "envoyer" avec une flèche) ? Tu devrais pouvoir obtenir un fichier .m4a que tu peux essayer de lire par une autre application... (iTunes par exemple). Et surtout cela permettrait de savoir si c'est l'application dictaphone qui fonctionne mal lors de la restitution du son ou bien si c'est le fichier sonore .m4a qu'il a enregistré qui est définitivement détérioré...


----------

